
Flares –  CloudFlare DNS backup tool - sahin-boydas
https://github.com/lfaoro/flares
======
gbrayut
Neat. Stack Overflow made a similar too that let's you easily push DNS records
to multiple providers (ala DNS infrastructure as code)

[https://github.com/StackExchange/dnscontrol](https://github.com/StackExchange/dnscontrol)

[https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon17americas/program/p...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon17americas/program/presentation/peterson)

~~~
captn3m0
Any reasons why I'd use this over Terraform?

~~~
Gigablah
Maybe if you’re allergic to HCL :)

------
tcyrus
Nice. I just backup the DNS records manually
([https://api.cloudflare.com/client/v4/zones/ZONE_ID/dns_recor...](https://api.cloudflare.com/client/v4/zones/ZONE_ID/dns_records/export))
but this seems like it would be useful too

------
dang
Please don't put "Show HN" on titles unless it's your own personal work.

Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
lfaoro
This is actually, my work :)

